# Newbie Need Advice on Receiver



## rread (Dec 13, 2013)

First of all Good Day to all of you,

after looking a lot i joined this forum in the hope to get some advice on a receiver i am interested in adquiring to setup in my room.

First allow me to explain a little bit of my setup,

i got a 180sqft room, with this


Toshiba 40' LED TV Model 40SL412U
Sony PS3
Nintendo Wii
XBox 360
Cable Box
LG ht356sd Home Theather

I am have them all setup directly to the TV and the audio comes from the TV Via RCA Cable to the LG ht356sd,
this setup is functional, and has been working for me for about 1 year.
The problem i have now is that the Audio Volume From the LG ht356sd, is bad, it almost the same as the TV alone, so i am in desperate need to improve on this. 

So i am planing in buying a new AV Reciever, the problem is i got a limit of us$200 to spend on the reciever, this because of taxes in my country, if y buy anthing above us$200 i have to pay around 50% Taxes, to bring it.

So far i have been looking and have found these 3 options,


Pioneer VSX-523
Onkyo TX-SR313 5.1
Sony STR-DH540 5.2

I would apreciate any help and advice you guys can give me on this, and also i am willing to look at other recomendations.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi: I've used Pioneer in the past with good results, don't have firsthand experience with Sony, but from what I've heard from others, it wouldn't be my first choice. I'd compare the feature set between the Pioneer and the Onkyo and decide that way. Hope this helps and best of luck!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You say audio comes from the LG via stereo audio. Have you checked to see if the audio out is variable or fixed from the TV?

If you can set it, then set it to fixed and turn the TV speakers off. If it's variable then turn the TC speakers off and turn the tv volume higher. This may address your issue till you get a new AVR. 

Just a heads up for you, most new AVRs won't work with your subwoofer; I'm assuming its a passive woofer. 

Onkyo, Denon, and Yamaha sell HTiB (home theater in a box) units that come with speakers and receiver. $200USD is a little low price but you'll probably find something refurbished that will fill your needs. 

Good luck!


----------



## rread (Dec 13, 2013)

I really dont need the speakers, i got the speakers covered, i want is a reciever, to replace the lg one i have.
Cause even at full volume it does not even cover the room


----------



## 100pr00f (Dec 16, 2013)

that could be a speaker problem too

I only have experience in The Pioneer department and The one I own works great. But for me the set up is hard to get use to at first.

In time I will upgrade to Denon for the ease of set up, more power and options 

With the choices you have I would go Pioneer as it outputs more power

but personally with the same price range i would go Denon AVR-E200 A (I cant post links yet)

it can power better speakers at the same price point. also it gets better reviews


----------

